
Who's Freezing Hiring from Coronavirus - bhaile
https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/
======
meesterdude
Worst timing for me to be on the job market. Right as the pandemic hit, I got
3 separate job offers for Rails that all got subsequently delayed due to the
city (philly) shutting down or because of the virus impacting customers for
the one remote offer i got. They're all saying 2-4 weeks delay, but this is
likely going to stretch on for months if we as a country don't making testing
readily and frequently available to everyone. Easter is out of the question.

------
bryanrasmussen
I just got a couple recruiters at the end of last week, and a couple
consulting offers, but I'm freezing getting a new job until this is over
unless the offer is amazing - and since I am at near the top of the pay grade
in my area it seems unlikely I would get something that amazing.

------
RickJWagner
It's actually a little encouraging to see the number of green 'hiring' spots.

------
JustARandomGuy
Just contributed as well. Thanks for doing this, it's great work.

------
diehunde
This is great. Thanks!

------
bbischof
It seems this person is not doing due diligence and some of this is factually
incorrect. I’ve been seeing corrections but I don’t recommend trusting this.

~~~
DavidChouinard
We're getting 1+ submission every minute and doing our best to cross reference
everything. Email me at hello@candor.co with the specific entries that are
incorrect and we'll fix them right away.

